# Yay! Hamster pups :D



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

So I had 2 syrian hamsters and they have 9 little pups (the one didn't survive though :c ). Anyone have hamsters here?  by the way the pups are still 2 days old.


----------



## miyonette22 (Apr 21, 2013)

Congratulations with your new pup! My family have 2 syrian hamsters, too! ^_^


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I have 3 Syrians. My mamma had babies almost a year ago. I kept 1 of her babies, the runt. So I have Cupcake, her baby, Sprinkle and Mr. Hamster, the daddy. 

A lot of people on here have hammins, if you search the threads I'm sure you'll pull up a few.  

I have some hammie pics on my Instagram: sweetergrrrl.


----------



## HedgehogOP (Mar 26, 2014)

Hamsters are very intelligent and interesting creatures like hedgehogs


----------



## Gem (Apr 23, 2014)

Hi, 

I've owned a few Syrian hamsters, to name but a few sisters Buffy & Fluffy, Lil' Hammy. (Aka: Houdini The escape artist)
I also have owned a roborovski hamster who we named 'Willow' after the movie. 

Right now I have a male Syrian hamster who is approx 8months old his name is Chico.


----------



## sweetergrrrl (May 5, 2009)

I need to take more pictures of my hammy clan, but they never like it when I do. lol


----------

